# What's it worth?



## LostLouisianian (Oct 11, 2010)

My brother has a Thompson Center Thunder Hawk .50 cal he is looking to sell. Says it is the black synthetic stock with stainless barrel in matte finish with a Tasco 4x16 40 mm scope. Says he also has about 75$-100$ worth of bullets, powder pellets and other accessories. What is something like this worth, we have no idea.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Some quick googling shows guns of that model for sale from $150 to 200. All depends on condition IMO, how often it was cleaned and what pitting there is.


-DallanC


----------

